# new air rifle



## t-time (Jan 31, 2009)

hi i want a new air rifle to hunt small game that is around $268 :lol:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

T-time: Try these - look at the .22s
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/avenger-110 ... ifle.shtml
http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=539
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/beeman-heav ... ifle.shtml
While you are at Pyramyd, check out the Benjamin 392 - a classic.
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-39 ... ifle.shtml

If you had more $, or could save some, I'd recommend the Benjamin Discovery air rifle with the pump. By the time you ship it, it's another $150 or so.
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-di ... ifle.shtml

Pete


----------



## t-time (Jan 31, 2009)

so whatrs a good gun to get for like around 400


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd get the Benjamin Discovery with the hand pump.
Pete


----------



## t-time (Jan 31, 2009)

can the discovery kill rabbits and squirrels from 60-70 yards


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

T- I don't know. Never tried. 60-70 yards is a VERY long shot for any kind of air gun (60-70 yards is a long shot for a .22 rimfire). Remember that you are using a pellet that weighs about 14 grains (some of the big EuJin pellets weigh a lot more, but their velocity is less). It will lose energy and velocity quickly.
I never shot beyond twenty-five yards.
A related question is "Can you hit a small target like a squirrel in a vital area under hunting conditions at 60-70 yards?" When you are using a marginal weapon, shot placement is everything.
Pete


----------

